# 65 gallon paludarium build



## Mathman

Been a reef keeper for many years, but decided I wanted to get into something different. Working on a 65 gallon paludarium. The sharp dropoffs on the false bottom are for sealed intersections with large driftwood pieces that add significantly to the land area.




























The GS is almost done...hoping to get the carving and grout work done next weekend. Comments/suggestions welcome!

Roger


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Looks like you're off to a good start. It looks like you bent the eggcrate, how did you do that? Heat gun?


----------



## Mathman

Yep, just heat. Thought it would be a good idea to try and build up some structure for easy exit from the water...we'll see if it works.


----------



## Slengteng

Well done! I can already see on your false bottom that this will be an awesome build. 
Can you please ship some egg crate to croatia, thats really not fair that i cant get it here!


----------



## simson6

Maybe a stupid question, but why is the egg crate till the front of the tank and laying on the bottom? Or do you still have ro raise the level?


----------



## Mathman

simson6 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but why is the egg crate till the front of the tank and laying on the bottom? Or do you still have ro raise the level?


Just out of habit mostly. I've always layed eggcrate on the bottom to protect the glass. In this case it is fixed to the structure and provides a channel for the water feature tubing. At the very least I am not worried about the GS floating up 

Roger


----------



## FroggyKnight

Mathman said:


> Just out of habit mostly. I've always layed eggcrate on the bottom to protect the glass. In this case it is fixed to the structure and provides a channel for the water feature tubing. At the very least I am not worried about the GS floating up
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger, welcome to DB! 

That's actually a really great idea! I haven't had any problems with glass breaking in my reef tanks (thank God), but that is an excellent precaution. My next reef will definitely have eggcrate on the bottom. I will definitely feel safer adding lots of live rock when using that method 

So far this tank is looking good. I'm sure you have realized this already, but having experience in the reef hobby will help you out a bunch when it comes to vivariums and dart frogs. Vivs are also just as addicting as saltwater and depending on how much you can spend comfortably, it can be as big of a money pit, too

John


----------



## Dendro Dave

Looks good. I like the heatgun work. One more reason for me to get one now


----------



## Mathman

Got the GS in and carved as well as I can get it done...but now I have a problem. I had originally planned to leave the GS on the supports uncovered, but now I am thinking I want to do something with it. Unfortunately, its going to be a real pain to try and carve up the GS underneath the false bottom. Any ideas on how I can get a "mud" look on the hard skin of the GS? 



















I wish I could grout the underside, but I doubt it would stick to that hard film. Maybe epoxy?


----------



## plantedpug

This is going to look great, I can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Dendro Dave

GS and pond foam can be painted so i just do that. But you can also use a foam coating like this before you paint...
Foam Coat, Foam Glue and Foam

Here are some epoxy options...
https://www.polygem.com/products/zoopoxy

EPSILON® EPS Foam Coating Epoxy


----------



## Mathman

Dendro Dave said:


> GS and pond foam can be painted so i just do that. But you can also use a foam coating like this before you paint...
> Foam Coat, Foam Glue and Foam


I've been looking around for info on whether this stuff is fish/viv-safe once cured, but I cannot find anything. I know I could seal it afterward, but I don't want to take any chances.

Has anyone used this in a waterfall/underwater setup?

Roger


----------



## Dendro Dave

Mathman said:


> I've been looking around for info on whether this stuff is fish/viv-safe once cured, but I cannot find anything. I know I could seal it afterward, but I don't want to take any chances.
> 
> Has anyone used this in a waterfall/underwater setup?
> 
> Roger


Try the zoopoxy , they have a water proof stuff...
Zoopoxy | Polygem Epoxy


----------



## michaelbishop33

I really like your ideas and the way your build is turning out. Good work.


----------



## Mathman

Update:

Spent some time this week on the paludarium. 

(1) Choose to use epoxy grout and let it cure for 12 days
(2) painted the grout and the underside with drylock tinted with various colors.
(3) added the tubing and the cork for the back wall drip system
(4) put in some boiled curly willow for roots




























Still have a ton to do, but at least I'm no longer forced to look at GS foam. No if I can just figure out how to deal with the slight warp in the tak crossmember and how I am going to get the tank FF escape proof 

Roger


----------



## harrisbt

No need to make the tank FF proof -- everyone loves fruit flies around the house!

(the build looks great, by the way. You should stop talking to family and friends, get to work late and leave early, and only eat cereal so you can finish this thing soon and post pictures here all along the way)


----------



## SpaceMan

This is an amazing build, I would love to see an update!


----------



## Mohlerbear

Looks badass man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Looking real good there. Can you tell us where you got the black eggcrate?


----------



## Bob1000

Looks really nice. Just hope you plan on turning that maxi jet downward.. It will suck air facing up.. But you said you were a reefer so you probably know this already..


----------



## Dendro Dave

Love the foam work, nice job on the cork mosaic... can't wait to see it planted, and grown in.


----------



## Mathman

epiphytes etc. said:


> Looking real good there. Can you tell us where you got the black eggcrate?


Black Krylon fusion and several weeks of cure time  never had a problem, even in SW.


----------



## Mathman

SpaceMan said:


> This is an amazing build, I would love to see an update!


Have it setup, and of course I've run into some challenges, but coming together nicely. Going to get a few more plants in there and take some pics this weekend.


----------



## Mathman

Still have some work left to do, but here are some update photos:




























Still have to do some work on the top to make it frog proof (and the Luec froglets still have some growing to do)

Roger


----------



## moore40

......wow!


----------

